# Should I bring OSHA regs for Civil AM test?



## valerim (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi,

I'm taking the Civil exam next week, water/environmental depth. The exam specs include construction safety, and I'm wondering if it is worth the effort to print, bind, and bring all 612 pages of the OSHA 1926 regs. Any realistic chance there will be a question that I will need the regs for in the morning session? Thanks.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 9, 2015)

valerim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm taking the Civil exam next week, water/environmental depth. The exam specs include construction safety, and I'm wondering if it is worth the effort to print, bind, and bring all 612 pages of the OSHA 1926 regs. *Any realistic chance there will be a question that I will need the regs for in the morning session?* Thanks.


That may be too specific a question. If anyone answers, keep in mind the NCEES agreement and be careful about violating it.


----------



## CU07 (Apr 9, 2015)

The NCEES candidate agreement says you won't copy or disclose questions orally or in writing, including online. It does not say you cannot discuss content of the exam in a general sense or even which topics appeared.

I took the Environmental exam, not the Civil/WRE, but some of the topics are close so maybe this is helpful. I brought a copy of the OSHA regs that we had here at work (ask around!), but I did not need it.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 9, 2015)

I only brought the ones that I used for the sample exams. However, I remembered the general content and didn't need to use them.


----------



## valerim (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies so far. I don't think the question violates ncees policy, but to clarify, I'm not looking for anyone to repeat a question they saw, but am asking for advice on reference materials to bring, and if anyone that has taken the civil exam was glad they had the OSHA regs (or wished they had brought them) in the morning session.


----------



## Lomarandil (Apr 9, 2015)

I did not personally regret not having the OSHA regs for Civil AM/Structural PM. That said, I work as a construction engineer, so I have a bit more background in it than some engineers may.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 11, 2015)

valerim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm taking the Civil exam next week, water/environmental depth. The exam specs include construction safety, and I'm wondering if it is worth the effort to print, bind, and bring all 612 pages of the OSHA 1926 regs. Any realistic chance there will be a question that I will need the regs for in the morning session? Thanks.


You will not need any specific standards for the AM. All you'll need is your CERM and/or All-In-One.


----------



## jdscottPE (Apr 13, 2015)

I took the osha book because I had used it to answer questions when studying. That is my rule of thumb: if I answered practice questions using a resource, then I should take that resource.

In the practice questions, I had run up on the osha soil classification with which I was unfamiliar. The question was asking about types a, b, and c which was certainly not aashto or scs. So I googled until I figured out I needed the osha book.

Will you need it on the exam? Less likely, but not a bad idea. Maybe borrow an older one from someone. A lot can be accomplished this way. Older versions are often sufficient for the exam. Metcalf and Eddy wastewater for example.


----------



## valerim (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. Jdscott, the safety section of the CERM has definitions for type a,b,c soils and I believe the one practice exam question about that that I came across did not require any more info than what was in the CERM. Based on responses, I think I may take a few printed pages of the regs but not the whole thing.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 14, 2015)

You never know .... ladder placement, trench sloping, scaffolding, fall protection .... I have a summary sheet of all these though


----------

